# Where is....



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Our lovely Egyptian poster Deadguy.. hope he is ok,


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not a lovely poster  But I am ok 

I look at the forum whenever I can (Without logging in) to see if there's anything I can help with, but you guys got everything sorted, so I never log in 

Thank you for your nice gesture 

Hope everyone's doing ok whether you're still in Egypt or left......

Stay safe everyone


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice to see you back on the forum again...you have been missed....just stay safe please.


----------

